# Oct 31-Nov 1 Driving School (Golden Gate Chapter) Infineon Raceway / Sears Point



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Anybody here thinking of going? I am trying to make it, need to break in the new tires :thumbup:

http://www.ggc-bmw-cca.org/Calendar/club_calendar.htm


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Maybe next year...I was there last year to observe and that track kicks some major *ss, you'll really enjoy it.

Not in the track budget this year to attend Sears Point.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Maybe next year...I was there last year to observe and that track kicks some major *ss, you'll really enjoy it.
> 
> Not in the track budget this year to attend Sears Point.


your going to CA speedway one this weekend right? What else do you have planned for this year?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> your going to CA speedway one this weekend right? What else do you have planned for this year?


CCC school at Buttonwillow in September. That one is a double whammy on the budget since my wife may attend as well.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The HACK said:


> CCC school at Buttonwillow in September. That one is a double whammy on the budget since my wife may attend as well.


that should be fun, good track for the wife too. I need to get my wife to drive a event, she is a bit intimidated.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> that should be fun, good track for the wife too. I need to get my wife to drive a event, she is a bit intimidated.


She's gotten a couple of rides with instructors. I'm hoping to get Raffi and WhatApex?! to give her rides this weekend as well.

It was quite daunting and intimidating for me when I first started, but after my first event I was HOOKED. By the way I may have to change my avatar soon...:eeps:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *It was quite daunting and intimidating for me when I first started, but after my first event I was HOOKED. By the way I may have to change my avatar soon...*:eeps:


Yeah, change it to, let's see... WhatPassword?!? or how about, 2WheelsOff!!! :flipoff: :bustingup :angel:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> Yeah, change it to, let's see... WhatPassword?!? or how about, 2WheelsOff!!! :flipoff: :bustingup :angel:
> 
> Andy
> 02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


Like you've never been black-flagged. 

Don't recall spinning out when a certain powder blue car was riding my *ss. :slap:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Don't recall spinning out when a certain powder blue car was riding my *ss.* :slap:


Uh hum, for the record, I did not spin out at Sears. :eeps:

I merely pointed my car in the wrong direction - the armaco direction. :yikes:  :bigpimp:

I ate dirt at the A and B combo session at BW where all the A guys were whizzing by moi like my car was parked. :yikes:  Quite a few B students went off as the result of trying not to get run over by the A's at that session.

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Uh hum, for the record, I did not spin out at Sears. :eeps:
> 
> I merely pointed my car in the wrong direction - the armaco direction. :yikes:  :bigpimp:
> 
> I ate dirt at the A and B combo session at BW where all the A guys were whizzing by moi like my car was parked. :yikes:  Quite a few B students went off as the result of trying not to get run over by the A's at that session.


Excuses, excuses! Just because others went off is no excuse for going off the track yourself!  :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Like you've never been black-flagged.
> 
> Don't recall spinning out when a certain powder blue car was riding my *ss. :slap:


:bustingup :bustingup

: popcorn:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> Anybody here thinking of going? I am trying to make it, need to break in the new tires :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.ggc-bmw-cca.org/Calendar/club_calendar.htm


I'll most likely be there.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I'll most likely be there.


 

how many track days are you averaging a year nowadays?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> how many track days are you averaging a year nowadays?


  :eeps: Not enough...  :eeps:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> I'll most likely be there.


Me too!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

I will probably be there.. depending on the budget. The SO is starting to get jealous that I am "wasting" money on the car.

Anyways, my parents live about 15 minutes from Sears Point. If there is a tight situation on rooms, I may be able to accomodate some fellow festers at my parent's house.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mrs. HACK and I may take another short vacation and visit the wine country again. If we do I'll try and plan it for that weekend and come up and help out/take pictures for a day.:thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Mrs. HACK and I may take another short vacation and visit the wine country again. If we do I'll try and plan it for that weekend and come up and help out/take pictures for a day.:thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing  always worksout good if you can make it fun for the wife. Hard to talk her into to going to beautiful buttonwillow, a bit easier for laguna seca or sears pt.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Me too!


Cool, iron-man! :thumbup:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Cool, iron-man! :thumbup:


haha! Hey, as it gets closer we'll have to see about organizing a big caravan for the drive up. Sears Point rocks!! :supdude:


----------

